# Demolitions Begins at Newcastle Eyesore



## JKKne (May 19, 2006)

*This Is The Northern Forums 200th Thread!!*

I can't find a pic but the abhorrent concrete mass that covers the Union Rooms and wrecks most of Grainger Town, Westgate House, is coming down at last  

Now, just Gateshead car park, Pearl Assurance House, Manors and the ongoing Eldon Square demolition to go...and I'll be happy


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2006)

They can pull down the Gate and Cruddas Park too.


----------



## vince noir (May 28, 2006)

I used to work a few yards away from that, good riddance.


----------

